# MorphVox Voice Changing Software



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

While digging around for ideas and ways to record Agnes' voice I stumbled on this little gem of a product called MorphVox. It's a $40 voice changer package (there's a free light version which I will be testing out this evening) primarily used by gamers to mask their voices in online gaming.

http://www.screamingbee.com/product/products.aspx

This should be a great tool for recording prop voices instead of using canned audio snippets.

-TM


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

Good find! That could be really fun and useful if it sounds good. The added voice pack and ambient sounds for scary themes would make it easier than trying to find a voice over every time you wanted new script for your props and displays...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I was wondering how I was gonna tweak my wife's voice to sound like a liitle girl. This just might be the answer. Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Alrighty, did some playing with this. Downloaded the trial instead of the lite version so I could test the plugin processors. Since I will be using this for Agnes I figured a reading of the witches from Macbeth would be appropriate (with a little bit of creative license). The processor that I felt worked best was the Goblin voice from the Fantasy pack.

Wrapped it up in post by adding a slight bit of reverb and the background of a bubbling cauldron. I'm sold, I feel this is well worth the 40 bucks IMHO.

http://digitalnecropolis.com/audio/tm-macbeth-witches.mp3

-TM


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I downloaded the trial too... very cool little program. It records your voice, applies a Morph voice to it, and saves it. It works great...and 6 days of free use too


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

All of you guys who used the MorphVox program, did you notice a delay when you ran it (or if you ran it) in real time? I wanted to use it for my Magic Mirror Illusion last year but there was like a 1-2 second delay between when I spoke into the mic. and from the point it came out of the speakers.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yup. But since I wasn't planning to use it realtime I unticked the Listen box and just recorded.

-TM


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

thats sound great, been playing with it with a few proc. ill look at the goblin one later on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice TM.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Jeff and everyone else. Just in that one sitting I've earned a whole new level of respect for voice actors. You have no ideas how many takes I went through to get the pacing just right - my wife's a tough critic.

Here's another audio clip I did using the lyrics from Nox Arcana's track Conjuration from the CD Grimm Tales. The voice I'm using is the same (Goblin from the Fantasy pack) but her tone is a bit more sinister with this one. I'll probably have it setup to play later in the evening.

If anyone has any other witch chants other than MacBeth or Nox Arcana's Conjuration, shoot me a note.

http://digitalnecropolis.com/audio/tm-conjuration.mp3

-TM


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

TM,
I have the full version of Madame Leota's spiel from the Haunted Mansion, I even have it without all the background effects, just her talking....send me a PM if you want it


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> TM,
> I have the full version of Madame Leota's spiel from the Haunted Mansion, I even have it without all the background effects, just her talking....send me a PM if you want it


Thanks Vamp, wouldn't mind having that for the sake of having it. What I really need is the text since I'm doing all the readings myself in order for Agnes' voice to stay consistent. So if it's something transcribed or written it would not only suffice but be better. Really diggin this voice acting stuff.

-TM


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Madame Leota says:

Serpents and spiders, tail of a rat, 
Call in the spirits, wherever they're at.

Rap on a table, it's time to respond,
Send us a message from somewhere beyond.

Goblins and ghoulies from last Halloween,
Awaken the spirits with your tambourine.

Creepies and crawlies, toads in a pond,
Let there be music from regions beyond.

Wizards and witches wherever you dwell,
Give us a hint by ringing a bell.


----------

